# what now??



## bcbouy (Dec 2, 2018)

i got bored this morning so i went into the garage to do some boat repairs.it hasn't been wet since the end of september. so i climb in,turn on the stereo and look around.i got nothing.this has never happened to me before.i'm kinda freaking out a little.i can't take it out for a hard run and break some thing cuz it's freezing outside right now.this might mean a new project.i'm having a baileys and coffee right now and hoping i calm down and come to my senses.i keep telling myself i don't need another project.i forsee a long winter.


----------



## JNG (Dec 3, 2018)

Uhhmmm.........battery dead Buddy?


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 3, 2018)

batteries are not dead,nothing to fix,clean,change,charge or upgrade.that's the problem.i've never had this happen to me before.


----------



## JNG (Dec 3, 2018)

My bad, I'm dense I guess. Sounds like quite the problem to have! Go ice fishing.


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 3, 2018)

i tried to talk the wife into trying it before i took the camper off for the winter.our pop up is not too great for winter camping,and it's a long drive,6 hours round trip to find a good frozen lake.all the provincials are walk in now.all the gates are locked.now it's just steelhead fishing in the rivers and it's a gong show.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 3, 2018)

Stay Calm. Don't Panic. :LOL2:


----------



## gnappi (Dec 3, 2018)

If I lived up there, I'll tell you what my ex-wife might have told me...

Sharpen the ice scrapers and sand, refinish the handles.
Tune up the snow blower
Go get some new ice scrapers for the cars
Clean the cat litter, bathrooms, kitchen, and get the hair clogs out of the sinks and tubs
Change her car tires to the snow tires
Check the antifreeze and WW washer fluids in the cars, while you're at it check the tire pressures.

*Now what I might actually do...*

Clean / inspect all of the battery and DC mains connections, cars and boats.
Change the lower unit oil and maybe the impeller.
Switch all of the bulbs in the boat and around the house to LED.
Shop ebay and amazon for all of the little boat doodads I keep forgetting to buy.
Make lures.
Go to Florida for a three day weekend to get some fishing in.


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 4, 2018)

i tie flies all winter,led's were done a long time ago,camper is winterized,boat motor is brand new,doesn't hardly snow in the lower mainland,and the tires are all weather,and i don't fly.i'm telling you guys,i'm screwed.just between you and me,i've been keeping my eye out for an addictor or something similar to fix up for my grandsons to run around with for a couple years now.we plan to sell the townhouse and the house in the okanagan and buy some lakefront acreage when i retire,but no luck so far.i even considered the glen l boat plan.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 4, 2018)

Volunteering is a good way to stay engaged socially.

I mentor a FIRST robotics team.

Also have done Food Bank upon occasion.

Wife pulled me into a radio-announcer gig where we read newspapers on-air for the blind. That took some getting used to!

Then there is all the trips to the gym, the sauna being the best part of that.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 23, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> i tie flies all winter,led's were done a long time ago,camper is winterized,boat motor is brand new,doesn't hardly snow in the lower mainland,and the tires are all weather,and i don't fly.i'm telling you guys,i'm screwed.just between you and me,i've been keeping my eye out for an addictor or something similar to fix up for my grandsons to run around with for a couple years now.we plan to sell the townhouse and the house in the okanagan and buy some lakefront acreage when i retire,but no luck so far.i even considered the glen l boat plan.




Hmmm, how far south do you have to tow that boat to find water in a liquid state? Might be a road trip is in order. 

I don't have any yet but projects for the grandkids sounds like a winner to me too.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 24, 2018)

As already suggested. Clean all terminals and charge the battery. You can't tell how good/bad a battery is unless you load test it.


----------



## Beerbrewer (Jan 6, 2019)

Check the fuses? Some of them can be small and hard to find in the wiring harness.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 22, 2019)

so,i finally found something to do to the boat.i've been home from work for a few weeks now due to ulnar neuropathy in both my elbows.so i went to town converting my livewell into a cooler.why you ask? because it's illegal to transport or fish with, live fish in my province so a livewell is worthless and will not affect resale.so i could store stuff in it (i already have plenty of storage) or i could store beer in it.an inboard cooler is clearly the way to go.this should hold more beer than we can swill over a weekend.i was planning on lining it with plastic that i have at work in sheets ranging from 1/8" up to 1/4" and i also have a plastic welder for doing the seams,but i think the rubber coating will be alot quieter.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 22, 2019)

Looking good. I also stopped using the live well. I wanted dry storage.

However, (don't laugh) on the first try, a small amount of water kept coming in, soaking my jacket. Took a couple of shots to get the inlet to be completely blocked off. I could have disconnected it someplace but wasn't sure where. I have Never used a livewell that was part of the boat. 

Keep those brews Cold!


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 22, 2019)

a couple months ago i pulled the livewell switch and swapped in a switch for my deckhand anchor winch,now i can't accidently fill the livewell.also turned the filler nozzle all the way in to close that off as well.now i just need a couple more coats and i can trim the top of the foam with some plastic drywall J bead and attach the rubber tank gasket that seals the lid to the tank.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 23, 2019)

Whats the rubber coating your using on that? I wish I had your problem I always have more on my plate to do than time allows. I'd be into ice fishing and snowmobiling if I were that far north. I was elated this past weekend we got 6-8" of snow on saturday night. First good snow we've gotten that I was actually able to plow some snow and break out the sled ripped it around most of sunday afternoon and all evening after work monday and of course it's all gone now and raining today. Sounds like an excuse to sell the pop up camper and get a hard side you can do winter trips in it.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 23, 2019)

it's Ames elastomeric max stretch roof coating.and i'd give anything to be back at work right now.this elbow issue sucks hard.


----------

